# Man-hands, man handled



## Brink (Dec 10, 2017)

Yup, m
Moma da Brink pulled the handle off the microwave.

With a piece of scrap, a few minutes with a bandsaw, and half hour with a rasp, here we go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Brink (Dec 10, 2017)

Five coats of spray shellac in the drying booth

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Dec 10, 2017)

All done

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 11, 2017)

Brink said:


> All done
> 
> View attachment 138181



Looks great brink! I like the time on the microwave too....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 11, 2017)

Nice! I think a deer antler would have been cool though

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 11, 2017)

Looks better than the original one! Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Dec 11, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Looks great brink! I like the time on the microwave too....



Haha. Bet you do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 12, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Looks great brink! I like the time on the microwave too....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Dec 12, 2017)

Spinartist said:


>



@ripjack13 
I will let Marc explain this one,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 12, 2017)

It means....I Love You.
Before texting was around, my dad would write that to my mom, on notes.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 13, 2017)

Brink said:


> Five coats of spray shellac in the drying booth
> 
> View attachment 138180


I Love the drying booth! I miss my old wood burning stove.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

